# 2011 - not the best of years



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

No, it's not been the best of years for me and Mrs. Tubbs - health wise at least. Started back in March when I had a spill on my mountain bike and badly bruised ribs and shoulder, off work for a week and in pain/discomfort for 3/4 weeks. Then in May got run over at work resulting in severe crush injuries to ankle/lower leg, off work for 5 months.
July, Mary had hip replacement and was off work for 3 months, at least I was at home and able to look after her. Good news is she is much better and in less pain after the op.

And now after being back at work for just over a month I'm off work again after another spill on bike. lost control on muddy downhill and hit a tree with some force... went to A & E, checked over and xrays taken, told nothing broken and lungs seem fine.
After 10 days of severe pain and breathlessness I got call from hospital to say on checking xrays it appears they had missed some fractures and possible lung damage, so I went back in for another check (with very apologetic consultant) turns out I had multiple fractures (at least 6) and a punctured lung! 
Consultant said I should have been kept in for a couple of days originally with a drain on my lung. But now there is just a bit of fluid on lung which hopefully will sort itself out. Given stronger painkillers and told just to rest and it should take 6 to 8 weeks to recover.

No wonder I was in pain. The dr. that saw me the first time did come over and apologise for her error. 

Lessons learnt?
Time to cut back on the risky side of my cycling.
Always take mobile phone with me  
Go back to hospital if not convinced diagnosis correct.

And have positive outlook on life, looking forward to a better 2012.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi tubbytuba,

Sorry to hear about your tale of misfortune this year,you have concluded with what I was going to recommend-time to stop or rethink your cycling I think :wink: 

I know that cycling is an excellent way of keeping fit but it is having the opposite effect in your case.Is it possible to do a safer form of cycling rather than mountain biking on muddy hills?Perhaps a safe dedicated cycle trail would be more suitable and help keep up the fitness levels and reduce the chance of a visit to [email protected]

Good to see you are looking forward to next year in a positive way after all your problems.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

At least the future looks brighter for you.

Best of luck

Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Always a silver linning --your alive to say HAPPY NEW YEAR !! :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: 

Just be more careful :wink:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Cheers Mave (et al) it's always good to have a silver lining and even better to have it polished up a bit


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

yes same for us she is waiting for another new knee and unable to get about at the minute while for me it was a couple of strokes while away at Hereford and Stratford so now not able to drive till March which is a real pain not being able to get out in the van or the car but chin upI will still be able to later.

Ron
P.S sorry to hear of your woes and ill health our Gas engineer called one day he had had a fall off his bike you could not see the difference between the colour of his skin and his overalls, he had hit a tree in France then had to drive home so he must have been in a lot of pain I suppose you can relate to it.


----------

